# Other > DWD Book Club >  What book(s) did you get for Christmas?

## Suzi

I was lucky and got The Ikabog by JK Rowling.. https://www.theickabog.com/

Ben found the book "The Princess Bride" by William Golding. It's one of my favourite movies that Ben and I watch together so it's even more special itms? 

So, what about you?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Not a single book!!!!! 
Apparently I'm too hard to choose for :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Hamnet by Maggie OFarrell

----------


## Stella180

I only got one for making Paracord critters. Not tried any of the designs yet.

----------


## Jaquaia

Jane Austen: A Life by Claire Tomalin
The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
The Tiny Book of Jane Austen
The Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Sanderson
Stereophonics: Just Enough Evidence to Print by Danny O'Connor
Gladys Aylward: The Little Woman by Gladys Aylward
Cilka's Jorney by Heather Morris
Alfred Hitchcock by Peter Ackroyd
The Boy Who Followed His Father into Auschwitz by Jeremy Dronfield
Sword and Pen by Rachel Caine
The Name of the Wind
The Wise Man's Fear
The Slow Regard of Silent Things, all by Patrick Rothfuss
The first 4 books in the Strike series by Robert Galbraith
The first 6 books in the Rivers of London series by Ben Aaronovitch
And last but not least, a cookbook!

Unfortunately the Patrick Rothfuss and Heather Morris books are doubles!

----------


## Paula

I love Rachel Caine, what a sad loss....

----------


## Jaquaia

I was gutted to see that news! I have a lot of her books and loved them all.

----------


## Suzi

I've never read any....

----------


## Jaquaia

Her Morganville vampire series is brilliant!

----------

Stella180 (27-12-20),Suzi (27-12-20)

----------


## Paula

> I've never read any....


You must! And I agree with Jaq, Morganville is the best

----------


## Paula

> Hamnet by Maggie OFarrell


Finished this at midnight last night. Its brilliant, I loved it! Lots and lots of tears  :O:

----------

